# information needed please



## joanne0047 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking for a bit of information.

Myself and my husband went to Gibralter and loved it, we are just wondering that how does the health cover work. My husband requires a jag each month due to having carcinoid syndrome and a few scans each year. How much would we have to pay towards that.

Also I know its expensive to stay/rent in Gibralter could anyone tell me about any nice town near by, that would cater for 2 children 8 and 11.

Thanks Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joanne0047 said:


> Looking for a bit of information.
> 
> Myself and my husband went to Gibralter and loved it, we are just wondering that how does the health cover work. My husband requires a jag each month due to having carcinoid syndrome and a few scans each year. How much would we have to pay towards that.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

do you want to live on Gib or in Spain?

the replies to your question will be different for each place


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

joanne0047 said:


> Looking for a bit of information.
> 
> Myself and my husband went to Gibralter and loved it, we are just wondering that how does the health cover work. My husband requires a jag each month due to having carcinoid syndrome and a few scans each year. How much would we have to pay towards that.
> 
> ...




I couldn't help laughing at this :eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I couldn't help laughing at this :eyebrows:


actually I've noticed before when speaking online to scots that they do seem to call an injection a 'jag'

maybe it's a regional thing:confused2:


----------



## joanne0047 (Feb 14, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> I couldn't help laughing at this :eyebrows:[/QU
> 
> Very rude reply, I'm sure you're very useful on this forum


----------



## joanne0047 (Feb 14, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> actually I've noticed before when speaking online to scots that they do seem to call an injection a 'jag'
> 
> maybe it's a regional thing:confused2:


My last 2 reply were totally useless and very rude, I hope there are other expacts thats can be helpful.


----------



## joanne0047 (Feb 14, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> do you want to live on Gib or in Spain?
> 
> the replies to your question will be different for each place



We aren't sure yet depends on where would be better to bring up out 2 girls. Thanks for replying


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking at this and the stickies at the top of the page
Pensions, benefits, healthcare
Please bear in mind that whatever you find out from any forum will need to be verified by UK and Spanish authorities


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Jo, 

These 2 forum members are great contributors - I don't think they were being rude, just having a chuckle - after all, did you mean jag or jab? You haven't yet updated your post so we are aware?

My mothers side of the family are all Scots and to be fair I haven't heard it called a jag but then there are a lot of other weird and wonderful strange words that come out that many have no idea what they're on about 

Don't take it personally, this is a lovely forum where you can get a lot of help but also have a sense of humour


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joanne0047 said:


> DunWorkin said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't help laughing at this :eyebrows:[/QU
> ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

joanne0047 said:


> Looking for a bit of information.
> 
> Myself and my husband went to Gibralter and loved it, we are just wondering that how does the health cover work. My husband requires a jag each month due to having carcinoid syndrome and a few scans each year. How much would we have to pay towards that.
> 
> ...


Hi Joanne,

Have you seen this thread? There is some stuff here that might be useful for you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...live-near-gibraltar-budget-euro-750-mark.html


----------



## joanne0047 (Feb 14, 2011)

jojo said:


> joanne0047 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the sense of humour was wasted on you (I thought a "jag" was a posh car too)! However, in answer to your question, it depends what you mean by "nice town" and "cater for two children". It depends whether you will have a car and what you are wanting from living in Spain or Gibraltar.
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joanne0047 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't think that i missed any humour in someone writing "I couldn't help laughing at this", instead of asking what I meant, They thought it was funny to try and humliate someone instead of writing something helpful, which is what I thought this forum was for. I think I'll leave the spanish forum. Thankyou for your help anyway



Well we're a friendly and informal bunch in general here. This forum is about sharing information in a friendly manner and if you feel humiliated, then I can only apologise, I can assure you it didnt come across as humiliation to me at all - just a bit of very lighthearted humour. 

But good luck with your search

Jo


----------



## joanne0047 (Feb 14, 2011)

donz said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> These 2 forum members are great contributors - I don't think they were being rude, just having a chuckle - after all, did you mean jag or jab? You haven't yet updated your post so we are aware?
> 
> ...


We call an injection a jag, where we live. I have a great sense of humour but this has been the only forum that I have seen anyone be quite so rude. If I write again i'll make sure I write in proper English.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

joanne0047 said:


> We call an injection a jag, where we live. I have a great sense of humour but this has been the only forum that I have seen anyone be quite so rude. If I write again i'll make sure I write in proper English.


*Jag *n & vb: Scot an informal word for jab 

Don´t stop posting Joanne!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

joanne0047 said:


> We call an injection a jag, where we live. I have a great sense of humour but this has been the only forum that I have seen anyone be quite so rude. If I write again i'll make sure I write in proper English.


Rude??? Well, sorry but I didn't detect anything at all rude - a bit of banter and a chuckle. Everyone here has a great ense of humour, don't take themselves too seriosuly and in between the jokes and mickey-taking, you willl find a great deal of useful information. Perhaps you read it out of context and were obviously not in tune with the humour of the group. 
Don't take offence, re-read the replies and have a look around the forum for the answers to your questions - the one about living near Gib has been answered a number of time. I live near Sotogrande, just 15 mins from Gib.

If you want to see rude, you want to go on the South Africa forum sometime......................

Good luck!!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Joanne, I am sorry if you found my comment rude. It was certainly not meant to be. 

Apologies
Carol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joanne0047 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't think that i missed any humour in someone writing "I couldn't help laughing at this", instead of asking what I meant, They thought it was funny to try and humliate someone instead of writing something helpful, which is what I thought this forum was for. I think I'll leave the spanish forum. Thankyou for your help anyway


just for the record............

I wasn't poking fun or trying to humiliate you - simply pointing out that I have often seen what I would call a 'jab' referred to as a 'jag' by scottish posters - genuinely

I used to be a member of an MSN mum's group years ago - there were several lovely scottish mums there - & they all used the term 'jag'

if anything I was sticking up for you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What a tantrum!!

Hope you found the info useful anyway...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

joanne0047 said:


> We call an injection a jag, where we live. I have a great sense of humour but this has been the only forum that I have seen anyone be quite so rude. If I write again i'll make sure I write in proper English.


Actually, Joanne, please feel free to use Scottish terms at all times - we need to educate them! 

I understood exactly what you meant! And that is the term I used to use for an injection too!(Until I went to London to live and was anglified - for my sins! ) 

I can see why you were upset, under the circumstances (referring to your husband's illness) it wasnt a very nice response to get on your first post! Just ignore them. It's better that way sometimes! 

To get back to your original question - re health cover, this link might help answer some questions: Healthcare arrangements with Gibraltar - DWP

As for the question of where to live - I am sure it will come down to where you feel most comfortable, so you need to have a look round the nearby towns next time you are down here. Although I would also say, it also depends if you are looking at this as a permanent move or only for a few years - and therefore how you see your children's education taking shape. ie. in the Spanish education system or UK one. International schools maybe an option too, of course, but may be some distance away.

Anyway, good luck and keep posting, we need to redress the balance on the Scots-English front!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Zimtony said:


> Rude??? Well, sorry but I didn't detect anything at all rude - a bit of banter and a chuckle. Everyone here has a great ense of humour, don't take themselves too seriosuly and in between the jokes and mickey-taking, you willl find a great deal of useful information. Perhaps you read it out of context and were obviously not in tune with the humour of the group.
> Don't take offence, re-read the replies and have a look around the forum for the answers to your questions - the one about living near Gib has been answered a number of time. I live near Sotogrande, just 15 mins from Gib.
> 
> If you want to see rude, you want to go on the South Africa forum sometime......................
> ...


I did , it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I did , it's quite entertaining.


Other forums are a whole different world, quite literally, aren't they?
The Dubai forum seems to have shopping and beauty as top priority questions, and marriage, women and farangs seems to preocupy the Thai forum members.
In the Spain forum cars, jobs, education, the economy and housing get a lot attention.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Other forums are a whole different world, quite literally, aren't they?
> The Dubai forum seems to have shopping and beauty as top priority questions, and marriage, women and farangs seems to preocupy the Thai forum members.
> In the Spain forum cars, jobs, education, the economy and housing get a lot attention.


But you need the thickest skin on the South Africa Forum! Not a place for anyone who takes offence too easily! Thank goodnes Joanne was asking about Gibraltar and not Johannesburg!!!


----------



## Garvel (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello¡ 
My name is Manuel. I´m engineer and I live in North Algeciras about 20 min to Gibraltar. 
Pardon if my English is bad. I´ll try to explain my proposal:
I saw your post and informed to you that perhaps could be of interest to the purchase of a home with a good connection and located in one of the best residential areas of Algeciras. I am looking for a slightly smaller house in the same place because I love living here. I came here four years ago. I put it on sale because my children are grown a larger. I have good neighbours and any of them are from Gibraltar. Near our house bus Sotogrande International School (located about 25 minutes by motorway). 
If you are interested can contact me and ask me all the information you want. You can view details of your home through the attached link, but through an agency of your confidence.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

joanne0047 said:


> We call an injection a jag, where we live. I have a great sense of humour but this has been the only forum that I have seen anyone be quite so rude. If I write again i'll make sure I write in proper English.


I think you are being rather sensitive. Excessively so.
The Dubai forum...I guess those are the preoccupations of the overpaid types who work there (my son is thinking of going to make what he calls 'serious money' for a few years so he can retire early and my dil loves expensive shopping) and as for the Thai forum...I'll hazard a guess that the majority of posters are semi-literate beer-bellied old men who have settled in Thailand because of the availability of poor but attractive young women because no British woman would look at them twice.

Now that's *serious* rudeness....:boxing:


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

dear mrypj9....im living in dubai at the moment and the majority of peeps here are skint!!!! its not the land of milk and honey it once was thats for sure. its all about 'the pose' here and people are up to their a**e in debt so they can drive the poncy cars and wear the designer clothes....sad really lol.
x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> dear mrypj9....im living in dubai at the moment and the majority of peeps here are skint!!!! its not the land of milk and honey it once was thats for sure. its all about 'the pose' here and people are up to their a**e in debt so they can drive the poncy cars and wear the designer clothes....sad really lol.
> x


Oh yes, I'm not saying all are wealthy, far from it.
My son and dil are both fortunate tho' in that both earn very large salaries/bonuses working in IT support for financial services in the City and son has been headhunted by companies in Switzerland and Dubai offering him even more.
No way would they consider leaving London unless there was a major benefit for them.
They both like Dubai - they have visited when accompanying their sons on school rugby tours -but from what I have seen/heard the place seems exactly as you describe it.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

tell him to be careful, a lot of companies promise you the earth then once you have moved here they change the goal posts....eg salary cuts, benefits etc. most people i know have either lost their job or not been paid for months. my friend was just telling me today her hubby hasnt been paid for 3 months, his company are waiting to be paid by other companies and there is nothing he can do. labour laws here are somewhat questionable!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> tell him to be careful, a lot of companies promise you the earth then once you have moved here they change the goal posts....eg salary cuts, benefits etc. most people i know have either lost their job or not been paid for months. my friend was just telling me today her hubby hasnt been paid for 3 months, his company are waiting to be paid by other companies and there is nothing he can do. labour laws here are somewhat questionable!!!


I'm sure that's the case. Son owns his own IT support company and is a _really_ big earner, lucky sod. So he would be very careful before jeopardising his already good income and lifestyle. 
Everything I have read and heard about Dubai puts me off.....I gather there is a really hard drinking culture and a lot of low-life chav types.
It's not a place I would visit if I got a free ticket - I'd swap it for a trip to Paris or Rome!


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

yep, you got it in a nutshell lol.....one of the many reasons im hoping to be a spanish expat in the near future. ive been here 3 1/2 years now and ive had my fill of the place. its got a shiny facade that is covering an ugly place. people come here on holiday and most dont see the real dubai....greed and poverty are rife here. for me, the thing i find the hardest is the lack of beauty, what beauty it did have once upon a time has been ruined. the deserts, the coastline the small amount of culture has gone to be replaced by pylons, skyscrapers and vast housing developments. im counting the days until i get to spain, it looks spectacular


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> yep, you got it in a nutshell lol.....one of the many reasons im hoping to be a spanish expat in the near future. ive been here 3 1/2 years now and ive had my fill of the place. its got a shiny facade that is covering an ugly place. people come here on holiday and most dont see the real dubai....greed and poverty are rife here. for me, the thing i find the hardest is the lack of beauty, what beauty it did have once upon a time has been ruined. the deserts, the coastline the small amount of culture has gone to be replaced by pylons, skyscrapers and vast housing developments. im counting the days until i get to spain, it looks spectacular


There was a piece in The Independent about a year ago about 'expat life' in Dubai. It focused mainly on the excessive drinking of women old enough to know better dressed as twenty-somethings and their maltreatment of their poorly-paid servants, amongst other things. It made the place sound like Blackpool or Southend with heat and cheaper booze.
It's so not on my list of places to visit before I kick the bucket.
May I ask what line of work you're in?


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

trust me, booze aint cheap here... approx 7 quid for a bottle of beer!!
working here isnt an option for me im afraid, unless you are degree educated the only work you can get is low paid slave labour. its very much an ' us and them' society here. eg of salary...a cab driver works 7 days a week, minimum of 12 hours a day and gets paid 400 quid maximum per month. a labourer in construction is lucky to get a third of that!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> trust me, booze aint cheap here... approx 7 quid for a bottle of beer!!
> working here isnt an option for me im afraid, unless you are degree educated the only work you can get is low paid slave labour. its very much an ' us and them' society here. eg of salary...a cab driver works 7 days a week, minimum of 12 hours a day and gets paid 400 quid maximum per month. a labourer in construction is lucky to get a third of that!!


Yes, from what son and dil told me, life seems very much like that....totally unequal and unfair.
They do have a social conscience in spite of being big earners -and that might tip the balance in favour of Switzerland or anywhere there is a thriving financial centre.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, from what son and dil told me, life seems very much like that....totally unequal and unfair.
> They do have a social conscience in spite of being big earners -and that might tip the balance in favour of Switzerland or anywhere there is a thriving financial centre.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> good choice ....switzerland is a very beautiful place. ive only been there once in my life but it was unforgettable


----------

